
Fundable vision - duck
http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/blog/2011/11/fundable-vision.html
======
cperciva
_C. Is this (for lack of a better phrase) a lifestyle business?_

Out of curiosity, how do you define "lifestyle business"? The most accurate
definition I've seen so far is "a business which VCs aren't interested in
funding", but that's rather circular.

~~~
mrschwabe
A lifestyle business is a female orgasm. A venture backed startup is a male
orgasm.

The female orgasm takes longer to reach climax, with varying degrees of
pleasure peaks, but it lasts longer and perhaps even more rewarding.

The male orgasm is a rollercoaster ride to a rather rapid climax (exit). Given
there are no major distractions and plenty of lube (capital).

~~~
petercooper
The Literary Review has a "bad sex in fiction" award every year. This comment
doesn't quite fit the criteria but, strikingly, wins any award I could ever
award for most toe-curling metaphor seen on HN. Bravo!

